# Déconnexion identifiant impossible



## David82130 (26 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je n'arrive pas à déconnecter mon identifiant Apple de mon Mac. La localisation est bien désactivée dans iCloud et le temps d'écran est désactivé. Qu'ai-je oublié ? Merci


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse "déconnecter" un identifiant Apple sur un Mac.
Par contre on peut supprimer le compte utilisateur lié à cet identifiant (en en ayant créé un autre auparavant bien sûr).


----------



## Anthony (26 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse "déconnecter" un identifiant Apple sur un Mac.


C'est tout à fait possible, dans la rubrique _Identifiant Apple_ des Préférences Système. Mais il faudrait nous en dire un peu plus, parce que l'on peut fermer la session iCloud sans déconnecter l'identifiant dans l'App Store ou l'application Musique. Où est-ce que l'identifiant a été déconnecté, donc, et où est-il resté connecté ?


----------



## David82130 (26 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est tout à fait possible, dans la rubrique _Identifiant Apple_ des Préférences Système. Mais il faudrait nous en dire un peu plus, parce que l'on peut fermer la session iCloud sans déconnecter l'identifiant dans l'App Store ou l'application Musique. Où est-ce que l'identifiant a été déconnecté, donc, et où est-il resté connecté ?








	

		
			
		

		
	
Bonsoir Anthony,
A cet endroit là plus précisemment.


----------



## Anthony (26 Janvier 2021)

Donc bien dans la rubrique _Identifiant Apple_ des Préférences Système. Effectivement, on dirait que la session iCloud n'est pas correctement fermée. Le bouton _Se déconnecter… _devrait pouvoir être cliqué, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Tu peux toujours essayer de redémarrer pour voir, et si la session ne se ferme vraiment pas, tu peux te connecter sur le site icloud.com. Dans les réglages du compte, tu pourra supprimer ton Mac, ce qui devrait débloquer cette situation.


----------



## David82130 (26 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Donc bien dans la rubrique _Identifiant Apple_ des Préférences Système. Effectivement, on dirait que la session iCloud n'est pas correctement fermée. Le bouton _Se déconnecter… _devrait pouvoir être cliqué, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Tu peux toujours essayer de redémarrer pour voir, et si la session ne se ferme vraiment pas, tu peux te connecter sur le site icloud.com. Dans les réglages du compte, tu pourra supprimer ton Mac, ce qui devrait débloquer cette situation.


Le redémarrage n'a rien donné. Sur icloud.com, j'ai bien supprimé le Mac de mes appareils, j'ai eu un message d'avertissement m'indiquant que l'appareil apparaitrait à nouveau quand il se connecterait à internet. L'option est toujours grisée.


----------



## Anthony (27 Janvier 2021)

Eh bien on dirait qu'il va falloir dégainer la ligne de commande. Dans le Terminal, qui se trouve dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires, entre la commande :

`defaults delete MobileMeAccounts`

Puis appuie sur la touche ↵ pour valider.


----------



## David82130 (27 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Eh bien on dirait qu'il va falloir dégainer la ligne de commande. Dans le Terminal, qui se trouve dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires, entre la commande :
> 
> `defaults delete MobileMeAccounts`
> 
> Puis appuie sur la touche ↵ pour valider.


Bonjour Anthony,
Voilà à quoi j'arrive après avoir fait la manip sous Terminal :

Le Mac n'apparait plus dans "Mes appareils" sous icloud.com
Il n'apparait plus dans "Localiser" toujours sous icloud.com
Il n'apparait plus dans "Réglages - Identifiant" sur l'iphone ou l'ipad associés au même compte
et sur le Mac, je te laisse regarder la capture d'écran, le bouton est toujours grisé mais du coup suis-je encore connecté ?
Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Anthony (27 Janvier 2021)

Ce Mac est maudit. A priori tout est bien déconnecté, mais ce panneau devrait être vide. Ça sent le fichier de préférences corrompu, mais il faut que je vérifie si la manipulation qui fonctionnait avant macOS Catalina et la nouvelle rubrique _Identifiant Apple_ fonctionne toujours. Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## David82130 (27 Janvier 2021)

Hello Anthony, Je me permet un petit "up" de derrière les fagots, histoire d'occuper ma soirée plutôt qu'écumer les bars. Merci


----------

